# Downhill, Freeride, Enduro, Dirt in Wiesbaden, Rheingau, MZ, FFM uvm.



## CYBO (8. Februar 2014)

>> da seid ihr bei den Gravity Pilots zu 100% richtig aufgehoben  >> mir über 230 Mitgliedern der größte Verein im Rhein-Main-Gebiet!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/gravity-pilots-e-v.214/
http://www.gravitypilots.de/home
https://www.facebook.com/GravityPilots?ref=hl

vorbei schauen lohnt!!


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (9. Februar 2014)

Was ist das jetzt???

Wenn jetzt jede Institution im Rhein-Main Gebiet wiederholt auf ihre (lang bestehende) Existenz aufmerksam macht, dann schwimmen wir hier bald in Werbung für Vereine & Gruppierungen und Einzelpersonen.

Schaut doch bitte mal in euren eigenen Verhaltensregeln (steht auch in eurem Forum) nach, was Werbung etc. angeht (denn inhaltlich stellt der Beitrag nichts anderes dar!)

Durchlesen lohnt!

Das Forum sollte doch primär ein Informationsaustausch sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CYBO (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo Ivo-Master,
war nicht als Werbung platziert, sondern lediglich der Hinweis für Biker die Interesse an *Downhill, Freeride, Enduro, Dirt in Wiesbaden, Rheingau, MZ, FFM uvm.*  haben >> und das dies die Kernkompetenzen der GP's sind.
Von daher denke ich ist das Thema so ok.

Grüße CYBO


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

letzter Post ist zwar schon einiges her, aber ich setze mich trotzdem mal drauf.
Ein Bekannter, ich und ggfs. noch 1-2 Mitfahrer würden gern mal den Rheingau "erfahren".
Wäre toll, wenn jemand ein paar hilfreiche Tipps hinsichtlich einer endurotauglichen Tourenplanung geben oder jemand Lust und Zeit hätte, uns zu guiden!?
Das Gegenangebot, unser Revier nördlich von FFM kennenzulernen, wäre natürlich selbstverständlich


----------

